# PECO lineman pictures



## oldtimer

BIGRED said:


> I took these off of a building on Temple's campus.


 Where is the groundman? Gone for coffee? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## den

I don't see the truck ground. We were required take it to the system neutral.


----------



## 480sparky

oldtimer said:


> Where is the groundman? Gone for coffee? :laughing::laughing:



I only see two sides of the truck... the front and the drivers' side.... where did the rear and passenger's side go?







Oh, wait, maybe they're there, you just can't see them. :001_huh:


----------



## 10492

I used to have a real cool one of the PECO guys. They were changing insulators on a HV line on a power line tower. 

The dude rigged himself up, so he could lay out horizontal to get to them.

It was quite impressiveto watch.

It was one guy on the tower, and like 15 on the ground.


----------



## vadimTFK

Just compare...
Russians


----------



## JohnR

That pole is Concrete!!??


----------



## randas

JohnR said:


> That pole is Concrete!!??


We have those here


----------



## william1978

JohnR said:


> That pole is Concrete!!??


 They make pole for stadium light that are concrete at least 100' tall.


----------



## vadimTFK

We haven't wooden poles...only concrete or steel...


----------



## vadimTFK

and 10 kV OHL...


----------



## vadimTFK

william1978 said:


> They make pole for stadium light that are concrete at least 100' tall.


nope:no:...that's conventional 8m (26') pole


----------



## M22

You guys are crazy.. I met the owner of http://www.itsinourblood.com and he is crazy too! But really cool t-shirts


----------



## teo21

What can i do to get a job from Peco


----------



## mattsilkwood

480sparky said:


> I only see two sides of the truck... the front and the drivers' side.... where did the rear and passenger's side go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe they're there, you just can't see them. :001_huh:


 :laughing::laughing: Can't be...Just can't be!


----------



## teo21

See thats not right. Will at least tell me how can i get started:thumbup:.


----------



## Speedy Petey

teo21 said:


> What can i do to get a job from Peco


Apply? :whistling2:


----------



## sucocoop

Is that 10 Kv OHL a delta system? I think I might see a ground but I am not totally sure.


----------

